# Wanted/available spare parts



## woljags (Oct 23, 2011)

i thought that it might be helpful if i started a thread for people to post their wants/needs regarding odd parts needed for them to complete a project or what they have spare that might help others


----------



## woljags (Oct 23, 2011)

i have most of a frog beaufighter available less its undercart and engines/props should anyone need some bits in 1/72nd and

i need canopys for both a Lancaster and vampire again in 1/72nd


----------



## A4K (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd be keen on the Frog Beau parts Bob, for our upcoming unofficial Beaufighter GB... drop you a PM shortly.

(Btw, there's a thread titled 'I'll trade U 4 that' which pretty much covers this sort of thing - you'll find people's lists of wants/ swaps there)


----------



## woljags (Oct 23, 2011)

i'll send them sometime this week for you then Evan ,i used the other bits when i restored my wreaked Beaufort


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 23, 2011)

I need 2 1/72 scale C-130 or P-3 propellers


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2011)

I like your idea woljags, a thread for kits to swap and one for parts. My basement floor is colored Sprue Gray and several models are on standby because of my clumsiness. 


Geo


----------



## N4521U (Oct 24, 2011)

Sprue gray, now that is a pretty silly thing to do.

I have often thought my bench, and chair should be suspended over a funnel! Yes??


----------



## A4K (Oct 24, 2011)

woljags said:


> i'll send them sometime this week for you then Evan ,i used the other bits when i restored my wreaked Beaufort



Cheers Bob!


----------



## A4K (Oct 26, 2011)

Joe, got your P-3 Orion props sorted - drop us your address in a PM!


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a spare *1/48 N1K2-J ShidenKai '03' red fuselage roundel decal *- or two other numbers I could use instead? I'm afraid one of my numbers tore at the edge when I was setting it down, to a point where it's not really retrievable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2012)

Hotntot said:


> Does anyone have a spare *1/48 N1K2-J ShidenKai '03' red fuselage roundel decal *- or two other numbers I could use instead? I'm afraid one of my numbers tore at the edge when I was setting it down, to a point where it's not really retrievable.



Might be able to help.....will check my kits on the weekend.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone have two SUU-11A/A MINI-GUN PODs in 1/72 scale for a Lockheed OP-2E Neptune build that they are willing to part with?

Also a couple of 1/72 scale M-60 Machine guns?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 5, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Might be able to help.....will check my kits on the weekend.



Thanks very much.


----------



## woljags (Jan 6, 2012)

did those parts ever arrive Evan as i've just found the posting recept from the post office because i will go and complain if they haven't,please let me know asap,

cheers Bob


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Hotntot said:


> Does anyone have a spare *1/48 N1K2-J ShidenKai '03' red fuselage roundel decal *- or two other numbers I could use instead? I'm afraid one of my numbers tore at the edge when I was setting it down, to a point where it's not really retrievable.



Ok mate, can do the '03' fuselage roundels, send me PM with some details....


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 7, 2012)

That's brilliant. Many thanks for taking the time to look. I'll PM you.


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2012)

Bob, they haven't arrived yet sorry, might pay to check the PO if you can.

Jim, got your M60s sorted. Drop us your address again in a PM.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2012)

A4K said:


> Jim, got your M60s sorted. Drop us your address again in a PM.



Thanks brother!


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2012)

No worries mate!

If anyone has a spare 1:72 A6M2 Zero cowl going, let me know! (pref. new-tool Hasegawa if poss)
Can trade a new-tool Hasegawa A6M3 or Academy A6M5 cowl for it (or trade new-tool Hasegawa A6M3 Hamp wings and cowl for similar A6M2 components).

Likewise, if anyone has a 1:72 Tamiya Mosquito FB.VI or XIII nose to trade for similar B.IV components (incl. resin detail set), let me know.

Cheers! Evan


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Started building this for an April Fools post on the ARC site, No.(insert squadron number here) squadron(Zebra Squadron ZB*A) squadron hack, SAAF. My daughter fell in love with it and is waiting impatiently for me to finish it but I broke the one piece canopy trying to force it to fit.(Can't believe people are trying to sell this, Nichimo 1/48 on Ebay for 19-31$). Anyone know if the Vac-forms from Squadron or any other maker will fit this or perhaps have the canopy in the spares box?










Thanks...Geo


----------



## A4K (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a spare hood and rear section from an ICM kit Geo. If your windshield is okay and can be seperated from your canopy, you're welcome to them.

Alternatively I have 2 spare Falcon vacform canopies: Prototype/ Early production version, and PR.IV type with the side blisters.

Evan


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Evan. Thank you for the offer. I tried mating Tamiya glazing to the kit but the opening to the Nichimo kit is all wrong. The rear section of the Tamiya kit sits too high and if I were to grind that down, the forward sections would then be out. The middle section is too narrow to pose in the open position. When I get home from work on Sunday I'm going to try crash-form a new piece. Again, thanks for the offer.

Geo


----------



## A4K (Feb 10, 2012)

No worries mate! You could also maybe modify the kit sills to fit another canopy.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 19, 2012)

I am in need of struts and wheels for a broken Vimy. I am not sure what the scale is.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 19, 2012)

Woohoo just the place for me!

I need a 1/48th 1000 pound bomb for my current F4U-1D build. I want to have the 160 gal drop tank, which I have, with a 1000 pounder under the fuselage..... the rockets will go under the wings, these came with the kit.

**Or????????? a drawing of one so I can fab one!!!*

Anything out there???


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 19, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Woohoo just the place for me!
> 
> I need a 1/48th 1000 pound bomb for my current F4U-1D build. I want to have the 160 gal drop tank, which I have, with a 1000 pounder under the fuselage..... the rockets will go under the wings, these came with the kit.
> 
> ...


I have one.


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

That's a beautiful drawing Sam, who's the artist?
Re the Vimy, if you can measure the length and span, we can work out the scale. See from there if we have any suitable parts.

Bill, I've got a Tamiya F4U-1 aswell (kit 61070), comes with a bomb on centreline rack (1000 lber I think). Any use to you?


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 19, 2012)

A4K said:


> That's a beautiful drawing Sam, who's the artist?
> Re the Vimy, if you can measure the length and span, we can work out the scale. See from there if we have any suitable parts.
> 
> Bill, I've got a Tamiya F4U-1 aswell (kit 61070), comes with a bomb on centreline rack (1000 lber I think). Any use to you?


Doug Kinsley


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheers mate, he's very talented!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2012)

Evan,

What are you? An airplane (model) scrap dealer?


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2012)

Nup, just someone who can't make kits straight OOB!


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I an in need of a Testors 1:72 scale SNJ Texan left tail wing.
Many thanks.


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2012)

If noone else can help, I can maybe give you one from my Academy kit. I should be able to make a new one for myself when I come to do it.


----------



## woljags (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Evan ,back to my sunderland with the missing parts you said you might be able to help with,

front sliding turret assembly complete
mid upper turret ass complete
1 x prop [although i still have the ju88 props you sent if they are the same shape,i made the replacements from scratch for the Lancaster]
rear turret assembly complete
main canopy
can you pm me your address again as i can't find my address book please so i can send you the proctor

cheers bob


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2012)

Got all you need Bob, and thanks, but no need to send the Procter! (We just used Percival Gulls which are quite different.) Cheers for the offer though!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm lookin for a 1/48th beer barrel to put under the wing of one of my Spitties!
Anyone got a spare??????

Also trying to find a 1/48th Chevy pickup truck, vintage 1944-1955 if anyone knows of a kit I would appreciate the info. I want to use one for my GB#13 Corsair grouping. 

Thanks.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/ill-trade-u-4-a-8323.html


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't help directly Bill, but a couple of suggestions. The Italeri 'Spitfire Beer Truck' kit has the barrels, but a cheaper way to obtain them is to look at model railway accessories - there's sure to be some large ones which would scale out as smaller ones, if that makes sense!
Don't know of a pick-up kit (might be a die-cast in 1/43rd scale, but the size difference is noticeable), but the Tamiya US Staff Car kit could easily be converted.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe "O" scale model railroad is 1/48 scale. So the beer barrels should not be a problem...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, or, as mentioned, large barrels in '00' scale.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, looked at all them, "O" scale barrels, but can find non the beeeerrrr type.

The truck would be kinda nice, but won't alter the course of the planet if I don't find one.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Bill, not sure about '0' gauge, but in '00', the following all have various sizes of wooden and/or beer barrels in their ranges, which might fit your needs (larger barrel in a smaller scale = 1/48th ?) and these are just four of many model railway accessory companies worldwide;
Hornby,
Knightwing
Peco
Ratio
And in kit form, probably somewhere in their huge ranges, Faller or Preiser.


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2012)

With Terry, have seen beer barrels in railroad accessory sets from time to time.

And a question... anyone have any spare undercarriage components for a P-38 Lightning or A-4 Skyhawk in 1:72? 
Long range fuel tanks also needed for the A-4 (F9F Panther drop tanks also good, same type apparently)

Cheers!
Evan


----------



## N4521U (Apr 24, 2012)

I have an A-4 in 1/72, I will look for the tanks....... more than happy to!


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2012)

That would be great Bill, thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2012)

Evan,

Thought I might have your P-38 parts, but no... Sorry mate, wish I could help.


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, no worries mate, appreciate the thought!

Nose gear is needed mostly. Will either try and scratch a new leg and wheel or just make her a flyer and mount her on a stand.


----------



## imalko (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Evan, I have some elements of the P-38 landing gear from an old 1/72 Airfix kit. Not complete I'm afraid, but if these bits and pieces can be of some use to you they're yours.


----------



## muscogeemike (Apr 24, 2012)

I have bins of “spare parts” for WWII aircraft, as well as over 60 kits on the shelve.

Although I hope to have some years left to model - lately I’ve been thinking about what will happen to all this stuff - and all the other accoutrements we all assemble for our hobby - when I go.

No one in my family is interested and I don’t know of any other modelers in my area.

Anyone have suggestions about what I should plan to do with all this stuff? I’d hate to think it will all just be thrown away.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2012)

If this will do Evan, let me know. Then send me your address in a PM!


----------



## A4K (Apr 26, 2012)

Igor, that would be perfect mate, thanks! Drop you a PM shortly!

Mike, if you have the time, could you write up a list of what you have (even if just general subjects) and post them either here or on the 'I'll tade U 4 that' thread? 
People like myself are always after spare parts and various kits, and I'm sure you can trade quite a few (if not all) off among the members here.


Bill, if that's the centreline tank as I think, then I do have that, thanks (yours is also the Italeri kit isn't it?). It's the larger underwing tanks I'm after sorry (appreciate the thought though!)


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2012)

Evan, the best intentions. I looked thru all my tanks and nothing else to work mate.

*My search now* is for an _*Italeri Hellfire launcher and missiles*_. All there attack helicopters have them, but not my HH-60H. I can make the launcher, and have made one already. But I can't come up with a way to make a fin 1.5mm high and 14mm long and stick it to an aluminum tube. PVC that small just melts!!!!


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

Thanks again Bill, much appreciated mate.

As for your Hellfires, if you can't get Italeri items, Academy also included them with their old 1:48 UH-1B. (Mine are back in NZ unfortunately)
Another option is not to use Al tube for the bodies, but model sprue of correct diameter, easier to glue!


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the sprue would have to be 4mm in dia. Styrene comes in square big enough, but turning it is a problem. Just found the Evergreen catalog online and see there is a 4mm tube, so I will go out and see if the LHS has this, fingers crossed.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2012)

Like Evan said, Muskogeemike, get a list together and you can post it here......

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/ill-trade-u-4-a-8323.html


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2012)

Anybody got a pair of P-51 'tear drop' tanks in 1/48th scale they don't want? I used to have about six spare sets of these, but I've used some in a diorama, and blowed if I know where the others have gone!
I think I could convert them to look like Sea Fury drop tanks, rather than pay the equivalent of half the price of the kit for a pair of resin tanks. Not being 'tight' - just cautious! If needs be, I can order the resin tanks, but just seems a waste when I can do the work myself!


----------



## A4K (Jul 30, 2012)

Got ya sorted Terry! PM headed your way.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Evan - just replied.
This place is brilliant! I've had two rapid replies - one from Evan, and one to my 'phone from Karl. Not only have I been offered a pair of tanks by each, but Karl is sending me the tanks from his Tempest kit, which are basically the same as used on the Sea Fury ! 
What a result!
Thanks to both of you for the response and help guys !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a set to if you need'em Terry. Send me PM with your address.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Aaron - it's sorted, got the correct Sea Fury/Tempest tanks on the way from Karl.


----------



## A4K (Jul 30, 2012)

No worries Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2012)

I got a set if you need them.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2012)

I just bought some 1/72 scale kits for parts: F-86, P-51, A-37 and P-40. Let me know if anyone needs anything. Should have then in a week of so.


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool, cheers Jim! What make is the P-51?

Got a few parts donors myself, will try and get a list sorted.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2012)

Minicraft/hasegawa. Any interest my Kiwi friend?


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2012)

Would be interested in the main undercarriage legs and wheels if they're going spare Jim... anything you need in return if so?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2012)

Not that i can think of. I will get them in the mail to you when i get back from the hell vacation and get them in the mail. Same address then?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this here or not but here is what I'm looking for:

It's is a doozy of a want. What I'm looking for is 2 1/72 kits. One B-17G and one B-24. I don't care if they are started kits or not. Because of the complexity of this build or should I say the lack of modeling skills I have I would hate to spend $20 to $30 dollars or more per kit only to screw them up. If I can find some half started kits someone knows they will never build life would be grand. I would be willing to cover the cost of shipping and something reasonable for the kits themselves.

Here's what I'm looking to build


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry can't help there Dirk, nice project though.

Jim, thanks mate! I'm still at the Budapest address at the moment - is that the one you've got? (Just to clarify, just need the gear legs and wheels, not the doors) Thanks again!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2012)

Dirk - I have the nose of a 1/72 Matchbox B-17G that you can have. Let me know. Will post picture if you want.

Evan - Sent you a PM


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers Jim, answered!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll get it out to your new address this week. Trying to stay one step ahead of Interpol i see!


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Cheers Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2012)

I am still looking for two 1/72 scale SUU-11A/A mini-gun pods...anyone?


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

can you post a pic of the type you need Jim?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2012)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Not sure if I posted this here or not but here is what I'm looking for:
> 
> It's is a doozy of a want. What I'm looking for is 2 1/72 kits. One B-17G and one B-24. I don't care if they are started kits or not. Because of the complexity of this build or should I say the lack of modeling skills I have I would hate to spend $20 to $30 dollars or more per kit only to screw them up. If I can find some half started kits someone knows they will never build life would be grand. I would be willing to cover the cost of shipping and something reasonable for the kits themselves.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking to build




Does this help?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 7, 2012)

I think it would.


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2012)

Good man Jim!


----------

